
Towards generic high performance sorting algorithms - Siderite
https://siderite.dev/blog/towards-generic-high-performance-sorting-algorithm/
======
Siderite
Break the O(n log n) barrier with high performance sorting algorithms that are
also generic! Just replace the comparison function with a partitioning
function.

